# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Soy nueva

## Eni

_Nombre:_ Enola
_Nombre artístico:_ 
_Edad:13_
_País/ciudad: Asturias_
_Ramas preferidas:_ cartomagia
_Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico:_
_Años practicando magia: iniciándome_
_Profesional_: No
_Tipo de público: Ninguno aún, sólo Marcos_
_Por qué me gusta la magia: Coloclom e Iban despertaron mi interés por la magia, y ahora se ha convertido en una pasión.


No sé qué más decir, espero que me trateis bien._

----------


## Iban

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

Bue-no... bue-no... bue-no....

Mira tú a quién tenemos aquí...

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Bienvenidaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Es la de Coloclom, ¿no?  :Smile1: 
Espero ver tu video prontito, eh ^^

Vaya dos pedazooooo maestros te has cogido chiquilla. Seguro que aprendes mucho de ellos ;-)

----------


## Iban

Es, es.

----------


## Ming

Genial ^^

Aishhhh, que ilu  :302:

----------


## Coloclom

Enana!!!!! arrimate a Ming, te protegerá  :Wink1: 

Y lee todo cuanto puedas, hay muchas cosas de las que aprender en el foro, muy esparcidas en el tiempo, pero que sin duda te serán muy útiles.

Y aquí tienes a Iban, que estará gustoso de ayudarte con cualquier duda que plantees.

Y respondiendo a Ming: "es la de Coloclom?"
Aún no Ming, dejala crecer jejejeje

Bienvenida Enola  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> Enana!!!!! arrimate a Ming, te protegerá


No seas tonta Enola, sé que te protegerás tu solita pero si alguien te tiene que proteger... arrimate a los Grandes que así aprovechas para aprender ;-)
... y así luego me enseñas a mi  :Smile1: 





> Y respondiendo a Ming: "es la de Coloclom?"
> Aún no Ming, dejala crecer jejejeje


 :117: 
Coloclom... me "empiezas" a preocupar, eh...  :302:

----------


## mayico

Coloclom ¿quién es?

Hola pequeña, ¿qué tal todo? me alegra que estés por aquí, y haz caso y arrimate a ming que como han dicho te protegerá, yo soy... un forero de estar por casa que si puedo te ayudo y si no te doy una mala contestación, o eso dice Coloclom  :Smile1:  jejeje

Un abrazo y aclarad esto que es una menor...

----------


## belenny

Bienvenida al foro!!

----------


## Pulgas

Bienvenida.
No te dejes asustar por todos estos. No lo hacen a adrede, es qeu no lo pueden evitar: son como niños.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bienvenida al foro Enola.  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

Mayico, Eni juega en el equipo de fútbol que entreno, y además, nos estamos iniciando en esto de la magia.

Si se aplica debidamente, dará que hablar, porque tiene grandes cualidades de aprendizaje  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> y haz caso y arrimate a ming que como han dicho te protegerá,


No me la lieis, no me la lieis ¬¬
Niña tu no seas tonta, hazme caso  :Wink1:  (por una vez que digo algo... decente...)





> y además, *nos* estamos iniciando en esto de la magia.


 :Confused: 





> Si se aplica debidamente, dará que hablar, porque tiene grandes cualidades de aprendizaje


Eso no lo dudo ^^

----------


## Moss

Bienvenida guapa. Un beso.

----------


## mnlmato

Bienvenida

----------


## zdan

Bienvenida Enola!!
Yo, por lo que veo... haría caso a todos y a ninguno a la vez, es decir, arrímate a todos aquellos que te han dicho, por el momento que te arrimes, que aprenderás un montón... (ah! y Pulgas también es una buena baza...)
Ya verás que según vayas aprendiendo verás que esto es aún más bonito de lo que parecía en un principio...
Besote en el cogote!

----------


## Juantan

Bienvenida!

----------


## Coloclom

Y un pajarito me ha dicho que Enola participará en el concurso, verdad peke?

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Bienvenida!!! Soy muy nuevo en la magia, para ser precisos en la cartomagia pero si puedo ayudarte en algo aqui estoy y aqui estamos todos!! suerte!! a por cierto... espero entres al concurso!!

----------


## Ming

> Y un pajarito me ha dicho que Enola participará en el concurso, verdad peke?


 :Smile1: 
Pues ya tenemos como mínimo a dos magas en el concurso: Enola y Belén con sus bichitos ^^
Esto promete  :Note: 
Enola, sé que no la vas a necesitar pero mucha suerte, estoy impaciente de que empiece ya el concurso y ver ese video.

¿Y el maestro no participa? ¬¬

----------


## eidanyoson

Bienvenida Eni. Me han dicho que tengas cuidado con un tío borde que hay por el foro. Un tal Eidan. Tú ni caso, hay mucha gente maja por aquí. Al Eidan ese, que le den  :302: 



   Por cierto, muy bien Ming, me ha gustado ese... _como mínimo_...

----------


## ignoto

Hola.
Yo soy el ente malvado y aterrador que te hundirá la moral.

----------


## tofu

Vamos chic@s, pasad, no os quedeis en el recibidor, acabo de pasar el mocho...

¡Eni!... ¿Vienes directa del entrenamiento? mira como llevas esas botas, estas poniendo el suelo perdido de barro, anda tira...

Bienvenida  :001 302:

----------


## 7deTrebol

Bienvenida
Espero serte de ayuda. Aunque con unos maestros como estos... no creo que te pueda aportar mucho =S
jej pero en todo lo que pueda, echare una mano =)

Salu2!

----------


## MENDOZA

Bienvenida al foro

saludos

----------


## Ming

> Por cierto, muy bien Ming, me ha gustado ese... _como mínimo_...


A ver si pillo esta noche a Maria Jesús por el msn y la lio a que participe jijiji
Lin... hace demasiado que no hablo con ella :(
Spes también participará; sí o sí.
mmm... ¡oooooh! a ver si alguien anima a Ali a que participe  :302: 
Y si viene Ella ya... "sois mis héroes"...
Que cantidad de magas pueden estar participando este año *+*
(y muchas más que suelen leer pero nunca dicen nada... ¬¬ ¡Manifestaros!)
 :Love: 

Lo que dice Ignoto es cierto, es un mago malvadamente malvado; cuidado con él...

PD. Es alucinante cómo aparecen magos de la nada cuando llega una chica al foro  :Smile1: 
PPD. Iban... ¿crees que Ana se animará? ^^
(ups, que me emociono y me pongo a escribir...)

----------


## Ritxi

¿Porque los post de chicas son tan largos?

P.D.- Bienvenida Eni

----------


## Osk

> ¿Porque los post de chicas son tan largos?
> 
> P.D.- Bienvenida Eni


Me has quitado las palabras de los dedos.

Bienvenida.

----------


## Spes

UY! Eni! Te has echo famosa nada más llegar!!
Bienvenida al foro!

----------


## Eni

A ver lo escribo aqui porque no sé donde es.
Si, voy a participar en el concurso y muchas gracias por los animos.
Soís todos muy agradables de verdad, gracias.

----------


## Coloclom

Haber se escribe con b, salvo cuando es "A ver", que se escribe con v :P  :P    :Wink1: 
En este caso, a ver.


Pero me alegro que no escribas sms  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Pues yo pensaba que el primer mensaje se lo habías escrito tu Coloclom  :Oops:  Sí que voy mal...

Enola espero que, por aquí, te sientas como en casa  :Smile1: 
Esperábamos tu llegada ^^

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Wow... 4 paginas... porque estos hilos son tan largos?... sera porque casi no hay magas y nos emociona conocer nuevas magas?  oooo porque? que raro!!

----------


## oskiper

Sí sí... La emoción de tener magas mujeres encienden el foro...

por suerte tenemos varias y HERMOSAS magas por aquí...

----------


## marcoCRmagia

bienvenida a magiapotagia, espero que lo de que hayan bastantes magas en el concurso se cumpla! a ver Ming, también tienes que participar!

----------

